# DTV vs. AT&T Uverse



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

I keep getting told by my neighbors how great Uverse TV is doing. Has anyone compared the two lately?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

VOS did a while back. One major factor, which profile is available in your area? That determines how many simultaneous HD streams you can have.

I think it maxes out at 4.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

My neighbor has uverse TV. The HD picture quality is still worse than DirecTV, and he is still limited to two HD streams because of the distance from the VRAD, which would not work for me. From the various forums, it seems that many people are now getting 4 HD streams which would still not be enough for me, and that HD picture quality is still often an issue for people who care about that.

I should also say that at least in this area ATT customer service is pretty poor. I have uverse internet (but not TV) and have not been impressed when I have problems.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you. That's all I needed.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have both for about 18 months, now. Uverse PQ has surprisingly gotten better, but still a notch below DIRECTV. The DVR is horrible and slow to navigate, but channel changing is fast. I've been very happy with the 1 tech issue I had...I was losing just the internet about 1x a week, requiring a system reset. Called tech support around noon on a Friday and had a tech at my door by 4pm the same day.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I moved and needed wireless recievers due to no coax in 2 rooms. I had D* for 10 years at my house before then. The VOD is faster, but selection is limited. More channels, but I don't like having to go to 1000 for the HD versions. It is nice in South Florida to not lose signal during thunderstorms, but if you do lose signal/internet, you are hosed completely, can't watch recorded programs. This is dumb. We get 4 streams where we are, supposed to get 6 later this year. Interface is slow but channel changing is fast.

I am looking at going back to D* since our 6 month promo is over next week if the wireless hd dvr's are available.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> I moved and needed wireless recievers due to no coax in 2 rooms. I had D* for 10 years at my house before then. The VOD is faster, but selection is limited. More channels, but I don't like having to go to 1000 for the HD versions. It is nice in South Florida to not lose signal during thunderstorms, but if you do lose signal/internet, you are hosed completely, can't watch recorded programs. This is dumb. We get 4 streams where we are, supposed to get 6 later this year. Interface is slow but channel changing is fast.
> 
> I am looking at going back to D* since our 6 month promo is over next week if the wireless hd dvr's are available.


Just FYI there are no wireless receivers available yet. Everyone is expecting a wireless client which will work with the HR44 Genie to become available "soon" but no-one knows what "soon" is.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I moved and needed wireless recievers due to no coax in 2 rooms. I had D* for 10 years at my house before then. The VOD is faster, but selection is limited. More channels, but I don't like having to go to 1000 for the HD versions. It is nice in South Florida to not lose signal during thunderstorms, but if you do lose signal/internet, you are hosed completely, can't watch recorded programs. This is dumb. We get 4 streams where we are, supposed to get 6 later this year. Interface is slow but channel changing is fast.

I am looking at going back to D* since our 6 month promo is over next week if the wireless hd dvr's are available.


and what is "soon" (if they ever come!) to come is wireless RVU clients, no HDDVRs. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Had UVerse for 10 of the last 12 months. Just got DirecTV back due to a move to a new city thus a new house w/ DirecTV

My issue with UVerse was more Internet related as I found their speeds low & over-priced.

UVerse TV was not that bad though and frankly was better than I has imagined.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

My neighborhood was one of the first Uverse areas to come online. It became rather clear AT&T has taken their usual "least effort" approach with Uverse. Horrible PQ and extremely slow internet speeds. AT&T's customer service is beyond horrible, worst in the country. Around here it's been dubbed "ScrUverse".


----------

